

In Rare Attack, Malware Targets Macs - seren6ipity
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119401479695380513.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
axod
Worrying title, but then you read "We've been made aware that a small number
of Web sites attempt to trick Mac OS X users to install malicious software on
their Macs,"

So not a security hole, but a website with a .png of the software update box
or something?

A larger number of websites/phishing emails try to trick you into entering
personal details... just one of those things.

~~~
joshwa
It's a fake codec installer. Requires admin password to install.

~~~
axod
ah ok, still though - requires the user to make a mistake. I'm not too worried
about that sort of thing. If I make a mistake, I only have myself to blame. If
something can infiltrate my computer _without_ me making a mistake, that's the
time to worry...

~~~
philh
You're right, but remember that an infiltrated computer is bad for everyone on
the web, not just the owner.

(Also, I'd place at least _some_ blame on the people trying to trick you into
installing malware, however stupid you'd have to be to actually do it.)

------
henning
Although Apple's market share has grown, spammers still have a very keen sense
of putting their unscrupulous efforts towards its best and highest use, which
means targeting Internet Explorer 6 and Windows XP by and large.

I wonder if this was carried out by a disgruntled Mac hater (maybe ex-
girlfriend was a Mac user?).

------
DarrenStuart
As the mac community grows the black hats of the world will turn to it. I
would hate to think that Apple are going to be caught napping on security but
with the leopard firewall problem it looks like they might.

